# Hey Everyone I have a brake question 95 f250



## johnhealey1776 (Dec 20, 2010)

Changed the calipers, wheel cylinders, master and booster... adjusted the rear brakes and have no leaks. Brake pedal Still goes all the way to the floor... Went through two quarts of fluid to bleed! Bench bled the master. Any ideas? My buddy even threw a line isolator on the rears to shut em off.... No change.


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

Bad brake booster?


----------



## tim096 (Dec 24, 2007)

Is it a diesel? do you have a brake pedal at all? and just sinks to the foor?


----------



## TobyL120 (Jan 9, 2011)

I don't think a bad booster can make the pedal go too far down. Never seen on do that.
Either you have air in system, which after that much bleediong, I don't see how that is possible....or you have a bad master cyl.

You said you adjusted rear brakes...are they tight enough to the drums?? Some people don't adjust them tight enough. Should be a slight drag but not so you can't turn them by hand on the tightest "high" spot.

Block off the master cyl output line ports....both or one at a time and pump it up.

If you block off the master cyl ports and pump the pedal, if no air in it, you will get a REAL HARD GOOD PEDAL.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

May need to bleed the antilock brake controller. The master cylinder may have gone over the edge.<-- I would go with this. Put the brakes on slightly. Pull the rerservoir top and have the helper push the brakes down. If you see fluid movement it's blowing by the cups back into the reservoir. Watch the flexible brake lines on all 4 wheels. They may be swelling taking all the pressure. I fix stuff all the time and something else decides to fail right after that.


----------



## Chipper (Mar 30, 2008)

Just remove the cap and take the spring out of the anti lock cylinder. Pump the brakes a couple times problem solved. Brake fluid is just bypassing the anti stop cylinder and going back into the master cylinder. Ford really needs to recall this part and reimburse the owners for all the unnecessary parts and repair costs related to this part. I own 5 trucks with this cylinder and the same problem you have. Now it's just the first thing I do, is remove that spring so my brakes don't fail..


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

remove the cap and spring on the rear antilock valve located under drivers door on inside frame.and have someone push the pedal while you stick your finger inside,if the piston inside strokes/moves the valve is bypassing and that is the problem.if so,either remove the spring and stack some spacer washers to stop the piston from stroking or bypass the valve w\new brake line. if this is not your problem you need to isolate the brake system to locate the problem,first,get some line crimping pliers these are rounded jaw lockable pliers that you will put on the front and rear flexible brake line to block the line,block each line in turn and check your pedal when the pedal improves you know where to start looking.


----------

